# Richtige Rahmengrösse bestimmen



## erfolgreich (28. Oktober 2006)

Hello 

Ich pflüge nun seit längerer Zeit das ganze Internet um und finde dennoch keinen klaren Hinweis auf die ideale Rahmengröße.

Anwendung: BMX Racebike für meinen Sohn 11 Jahre jung.
20" Zoll ist klar, jedoch habe ich gesehen es gibt unterschiedliche Rahmenlängen.
(Radabstand)

Klar, der Fachhandel erteilt auch die Auskunft. Jedoch möchte ich nicht ohne Vorwissen dahin. Wie berechnet man die richtige Rahmengröße und auf welche Abmessungen muss geachtet werden  
Bitte um euren Bescheid. Vielen Dank


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2006)

garnicht, bei BMX fährt man das, womit man am besten klarkommt... manche 1.85m menschen fahren nen 19.5er rahmen auf street und kommen perfekt mit klar, andere wiederum nen 21er oder länger... alles ne frage des geschmacks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (29. Oktober 2006)

wie groß ist den dein Sohn? Eine richtige Formel zur berechnung der richtigen Rahmenlänge gibt es nicht! Evil hat da schon recht.


----------



## Trialar (29. Oktober 2006)

Bei 11 Jahren denke ich kann man das sowieso net sagen weil der ja sicherlich noch wächst. Ich würd ihm einfach irgendein billiges kaufen bis er ausgewachsen ist und dann zu was vernünftiges greifen.

(meine Meinung)


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Oktober 2006)

würd ich auch mal so sagen wenn er älter+größer ist wird er selber sehn was besser für ihn ist.oder womit er besser zurecht kommt(@Trialar:irgendwie sind jetzt öfter trialer im bmx forum )


----------



## King Jens one (29. Oktober 2006)

ich würd ihn trotzdem auf nen 20,5" setzen


----------



## Trialar (29. Oktober 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> (@Trialar:irgendwie sind jetzt öfter trialer im bmx forum )




Hab ich auch schon bemerkt. Obwohl ich nicht mal 20" Trialbike fahre. Ich fahre 26" Trial und 20" BMX.
Das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass Trialbiken so ziemlich das komplette Gegenteil von BMX ist. Man braucht halt auch abwechslung. Wenn ich ne Weile Trialbike und dann wieder BMX fahre macht dass dann doppelt so viel fun und es geht gleich viel mehr. Andersrum natürlich genauso. Die beiden Sportarten ergänzen sich meiner Meinung ganz gut.


----------



## Dömel (29. Oktober 2006)

amerikanische bmx-race websites haben oft so tabellen und ähnliches. z. B. http://www.jrbicycles.com/ridersizing.htm


----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2006)

ich würd den jung nicht auf 20" laufräder setzen sondern auf 18"!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Oktober 2006)

^^der junge ist 11 keine 7 der kommt schon mit 20"klar,daran sollte es nicht scheitern


----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2006)

geh wieder trial fahren mann. tut mir leid aber du hast mal echt garkeine ahnung was das angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Oktober 2006)

was ist das denn für ne anspielung.danke auch^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (30. Oktober 2006)

Mein Bruder is 6 und der passt auf nen 20"er ... Und der is verhältnismaßig noch klein, also 20"


----------



## Flatpro (30. Oktober 2006)

klar, mach ma n echten 360 bh mit ner kiste die im verhältnis viel z groß is für dich, haha. um darufpassen gehts garnicht. handling is das stichwort


----------



## Hertener (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann Flatpro nur zustimmen. Für den Anfang ist für junge Fahrer sicherlich ein kleines Rad von Vorteil.
Aber wie ich gelesen habe soll das Rad ja für Race und nicht für Street verwendet werden?! IMHO gehen da 20" Reifen schon klar. Und was die Rahmenlänge betrifft: Die würde ich auf keinen Fall zu lang wählen. Da sitzt der Junge sonst drauf "wie Äffchen auf dem Schleifstein". 
Du kannst Dich ja vielleicht mal an den Daten von diesem Rad orientieren. Das ist auf die Altersgruppe Deines Sohnes zugeschnitten.


----------



## BruteX23 (1. November 2006)

habt ihr schonmal nen 11 Jährigen gesehen? Die fahren aber sowas von locker auf 20".


----------



## Flatpro (1. November 2006)

vollhonk ey, ich kann auch auf nem 40 " rad ohne probleme fahren wenns sowas gäbe, aber damit dann was gescheites bewerkstelligen? nein! alle die kein plan ham solln doch einfach bitte die klappe halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (22. November 2006)

neulich in Karlsruhe fuhr ein (nach eigenen Angaben 11Jähriger), und der machte nohander über diese Kegelstümpfe (sind in der aktuellen Freedom auf seite 68)


----------



## Hertener (22. November 2006)

Es hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass das nicht machbar ist. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass das Rad bzw. der Rahmen, der Körpergröße angepasst sein sollte. Nicht umsonst sieht man immer wieder Kiddies auf Bikes, wo der Lenker viel zu weit hinten ist.


----------



## RoggenRoolf (22. Dezember 2006)

Expert rahmen und dann am besten mit 20x1 3/8" rädern, auf dem soll er dann am besten solange fahren wie möglich, bis dann halt die größeren sprünge die räder zerhacken.
am besten doch mal bei nem verein nachfragen, denn die expert bikes findest bei keinem normalen händler...
zum racen anfangen is das genial... gewicht sparen wo es geht...


----------



## RoggenRoolf (22. Dezember 2006)

hmmmm  
Ich seh grad erst das datum... is wohl schon ewig zu spät


----------



## donkeybridge (22. Dezember 2006)

Also, du kannst auf jeden fall sehen welcher Rahmen zu groß ist und welcher Rahmen zu klein ist. Wenn ein normal großer Elite fahrer eine Pro Rahmen fahren würde, wer dieser ihm auf jeden Fall zu klein. 

Also ich kann dir das leider hier im Forum auch nicht wissen, welches Rad zu deinem Sohn passt. Wahrscheinlich ist ein Expert der richtige, kann dies jedoch nicht hundert prozentig sagen. Ich würde einfach mal zu einem Verein gehen und deinen Sohn da mal mit ein paar verschiedenen Größen fahren lassen. Da können dir die leute die deinen Sohn dann auf den Rädern sehen dir auch besser tips geben als wir hier im Forum. Wie hier schon viele gesagt haben. Es gibt keine Formel für sowas, die wirklich immer zutrifft. Dann musst du auch noch beachten, dass dein Sohn einen riesen Sprung mit der Größe machen kann. Daher solltest du kein Rad kaufen, das an der Grenze nach unten liegt. 
Ich will jetzt hier zwar keine Werbung machen, aber ich würd euch empfehlen ein Rad bei einem Händler wie RabitBMX oder Bohnenstängel zu kaufen. Die haben zwar nicht ganz die Preise die man im Internet findet, aber dafür jede Menge Ahnung. 

MfG
donkeybridge


----------



## 1000Lines (1. Januar 2007)

ich bin 185,geht da 20,75 klar,oder muss in nen 21 ``er nehmen,kumpel fährt nen 21,find den schon sehr lang,wieviel cm sinden das meistens an unterschied??


----------



## Slim_Shady (1. Januar 2007)

Also ein Zoll is 2.53998cm lang. Und wenn du dir einen mit 20.75" Oberrohr holen willst is das 3.174975cm kürzer. Is schon nen kleines Stück... Am besten du testest einfach mal nen anderes BMX mit anderer Oberrohrlänge...


----------



## 1000Lines (1. Januar 2007)

^^ ok danke für die genaue info


----------



## IEAtDirt (10. Januar 2007)

BruteX23 schrieb:


> neulich in Karlsruhe fuhr ein (nach eigenen Angaben 11Jähriger), und der machte nohander über diese Kegelstümpfe (sind in der aktuellen Freedom auf seite 68)



haha.... den kenn, ich der übt grad nofootcancans un hat schon sein ersten 3er auf en table von ner jumpbox gemacht. der is au hier im forum


----------

